# Interesting way of attempting to get an issue fixed



## protocelt (Nov 16, 2015)

I found this an interesting take on paying to get an issue with a FreeBSD port (www/chromium) fixed: https://github.com/gliaskos/freebsd-chromium/issues/40


----------



## tingo (Nov 16, 2015)

Yes, quite interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NewGuy (Nov 16, 2015)

It's interesting, but I wonder if it is realistic. The poster doesn't just want a fix, they want a fix that is applied upstream and is deployed on FreeBSD before the end of 2015. That's a pretty tight schedule. That gives whomever six weeks to create a patch, test it, push the fix upstream and have it picked up by FreeBSD's ports tree. Possible, but a lot depends on the fix getting tested and accepted by people who are willing to commit the patch.


----------



## protocelt (Nov 17, 2015)

NewGuy said:


> Possible, but a lot depends on the fix getting tested and accepted by people who are willing to commit the patch.


I'm sure that's probably at least part of the reasoning behind offering payment in exchange for a resolution.


----------



## sidetone (Nov 17, 2015)

What I find odd, is what if several people contribute to the fix, does the amount get divided? Or do the people who contributed a lot to it, but didn't do the final step even if that required less work don't get credited?

I'm not able to contribute development-wise, but it's still a valid question.


----------



## protocelt (Nov 17, 2015)

sidetone said:


> What I find odd, is what if several people contribute to the fix, does the amount get divided?
> 
> I'm not able to contribute development-wise, but it's still a valid question.


Good question. You could ask the person making the offer. The offer was for 1 BTC(bitcoin) and I don't think you can split that, though I really don't know much about bitcoins.


----------



## sidetone (Nov 17, 2015)

It can be split into mili-coins or even more. It may be little, but it would cause sour apples, for the few who loose the race to make their work into the project. There would be many duplications of work, unless they upload part at a time, then someone else could get all of the credit.

It won't apply to me, but I can understand contributors getting sour apples over it.


----------

